# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  NCAA tourney starting soon

## teddykgb29

Favorite time of the year, no doubt about it!!! Anyone else excited? Lots of teams can win it all. Should be a good tournament.

----------


## charliemurphy229

Tournament time definitely the best sports time of the year!!! Also excited to see the ACC tournament.

----------


## goinglong

So, which team will win? Give your best guess. I'm guessing someone from the Big East. I need to narrow it down via the brackets, though. My heart is with the Orange but my head says they will not make it to the Final Four. My dark horse is Notre Dame.

----------


## goinglong

And yes, I'm excited.

----------


## lifterjaydawg

This Princeton Kentucky game was very good.

----------


## Tigershark

Woke up and found out Gonzaga won. Dammit!

----------


## freakinhuge

Ohio State looking very good. Hope I get a UNC vs OSU match up. Both have some real NBA players.

----------


## charliemurphy229

second week of tourney coming up tomorrow, The Duke vs Arizona match up looks good.

----------


## teddykgb29

Sweet 16 games are very good tonight.

----------

